

Fighting crime through Crowdsourcing - mukgupta
http://www.zerocrime.org

======
ajaygupta2790
This seems interesting but what exactly is the incentive for people to report
a crime

~~~
mukgupta
if you look at the larger scheme of things , once there are sufficient reports
you can get location based safety alerts based on crime in a particular
location. Moreover ,regions could be marked based on crime density.

